# Bearded dragon eggs...



## beardies_r_us

What am i doing wrong as a few eggs have collapsed today? 
I have them in incubation, at 83 degrees, preventing the vermiculate from drying up, preventing the eggs from getting wet? I thought i was doing everything right 

Is there any way that i can prevent any more from collapsing?


----------



## cathandtam

are the eggs definitly fertile?
how long have you been incubating them as they do collapse shotly before hatching?


----------



## beardies_r_us

cathandtam said:


> are the eggs definitly fertile?
> how long have you been incubating them as they do collapse shotly before hatching?


well i have been reading through threads on here, and they are pure white, plump and when i shine a light through them there are veins, every time i check them there are more veins and the eggs are bigger in size? Am i right in believing they are fertile?

The female did mate with the male, so i was expecting her to become gravid..


----------



## kevin cross

how lomg have you been incubating the eggs for


----------



## beardies_r_us

kevin cross said:


> how lomg have you been incubating the eggs for


since 05/09/09, they arent due to hatch until 19/11/09 ?


----------



## kevin cross

how many eggs are incubating and how many have collapsed


----------



## beardies_r_us

kevin cross said:


> how many eggs are incubating and how many have collapsed


18 are incubating, 3 have no veins but visually look fine.. 1 has got 2 yellow spots on it..3 have collapsed badly.. and 2 have a corner thats collapsed, if you know what i mean lol 

yellow spots:









worst collapsed one:









The worst ones:









the same ones:










healthy ones:


----------



## kevin cross

when my female laid her first clutch 10 out of 14 eggs hatched,
her 2nd clutch all 22eggs hatched, her 3rd clutch 13 eggs out of 16 hatched.
some times these things just happen, if a large amount of your eggs are still fine then it cant really be anything you are doing wrong, it's not uncommon not to have a 100% hatch rate

kevin


----------



## beardies_r_us

kevin cross said:


> when my female laid her first clutch 10 out of 14 eggs hatched,
> her 2nd clutch all 22eggs hatched, her 3rd clutch 13 eggs out of 16 hatched.
> some times these things just happen, if a large amount of your eggs are still fine then it cant really be anything you are doing wrong, it's not uncommon not to have a 100% hatch rate
> 
> kevin


well this is her 2nd clutch, she had a clutch before i bought her, the last i knew was that her last clutch were still in incubation, im not sure how many hatched, if any.. i will have to find out. I know its not uncommon, but its only been 2 weeks and already theyre not looking good


----------



## cathandtam

have the collapsed ones been in the same tub? could they be a bit too wet. they look as it they are sweating. 

yes the veins mean they are fertile. 

if you lift a bit of vermiculite from the tub and squeeze it between your fingers does the water drip out or are your finger tips damp?

cath


----------



## kevin cross

some of mine turned bad after a week or so, if they have collapsed just a bit i would leave them incubating, but if they completley collapse and turn mouldy i would remove them from the incubator


----------



## beardies_r_us

cathandtam said:


> have the collapsed ones been in the same tub? could they be a bit too wet. they look as it they are sweating.
> 
> yes the veins mean they are fertile.
> 
> if you lift a bit of vermiculite from the tub and squeeze it between your fingers does the water drip out or are your finger tips damp?
> 
> cath


Hi Cath, The eggs have stayed in the same tub, though as soon as these eggs collapsed i seperated them from the good ones, as you can see by the thermometer in the middle...











Its just damp, no dripping water whatsoever... though the box is condensated.


----------



## beardies_r_us

kevin cross said:


> some of mine turned bad after a week or so, if they have collapsed just a bit i would leave them incubating, but if they completley collapse and turn mouldy i would remove them from the incubator


well the funny thing is... the yellow spotted one hasnt collapsed at all, and looks otherwise healthy... the completely collapsed one is still pure white and veiny, and the others havnt completely collapsed yet.. i still have a full collection of pure white eggs basically ?? lol


----------



## kevin cross

keep us updated as to how things turn out

kevin


----------



## cathandtam

are any of the condensation drips landing on the eggs? 

we had condensation on the inside of the tub but only as high as the vermiculite. if water droplets land on the eggs they could drown. 
have you covered the eggs with anything. possibly try a piece of kitchen paper. dampen it and wring all the water out then place it gently over the eggs. 
just a thought. anything is worth a try. 

cath


----------



## beardies_r_us

cathandtam said:


> are any of the condensation drips landing on the eggs?
> 
> we had condensation on the inside of the tub but only as high as the vermiculite. if water droplets land on the eggs they could drown.
> have you covered the eggs with anything. possibly try a piece of kitchen paper. dampen it and wring all the water out then place it gently over the eggs.
> just a thought. anything is worth a try.
> 
> cath


I have been regularly checking the condensation, and all looks ok. No they arent covered with anything, someone else suggested damp kitchen towel over the collapsed ones, but i wasnt sure if it'd do more harm than good?


----------



## cathandtam

as long as its damp it will do no harm whatsoever. it may help to keep them moist and may stop them from deflating? it would be worth a try. 
we have had no problems with collapsing eggs but a young lad in australia had soft eggs for about 6 weeks and they did eventually hatch out so don't give up hope. keep them cooking and see what happens.


----------



## kemist

I have only had 2 clutches and a couple collasped and the damp kitchen towel did work on some but even the ones that looked shrivelled and yellow hatched perfectly so dont give up even when they look bad


----------



## beardies_r_us

kemist said:


> I have only had 2 clutches and a couple collasped and the damp kitchen towel did work on some but even the ones that looked shrivelled and yellow hatched perfectly so dont give up even when they look bad


I wont give up, i'll put them in another tub and incubate them seperately if they go mouldy, I will try the kitchen towel thing... thanks


----------

